# Steel City 35990G Granite Top Contractor Saw



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Too bad you got a problematic saw. THX for sharing. I thought that this was identical to rigid R4511 saw which got good reviews.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Every manufacturer has it's lemons but great review. Take a look at the grizzly saws….they are great for the money and the tech support is high class….I have the cabinet saw….but from what I hear…the contractor or hybrid saws are very good also. If you really need portabillty take a look at the Bosch 4000 series. I had one before my cabinet type…and it is very accurate for that level of saw. I would also stay away from the granite top…I've heard too much negative on them.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks reggiek - I almost pulled the trigger on a used Grizzly G1023SL yesterday. But the table was rusted and they (repo company) couldn't plug in the saw to prove that it worked. They were asking $400. I offered less and they took someone else's offer. I couldn't justify offering more on a saw they couldn't prove would even fire up.

If I don't find something decent in the next few weeks, I'll probably just order a G0715P.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the great rewiew and picture book 

and welcome to L J hope you will have more fun in the future 

Dennis


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I had thought that the 35990C & G were similar to the R4511 and Cman 22116, but after looking at these pics, I'm thinking they're not the same, even though they're both made by Steel City.

It'll be interesting to see if SC comes through for you.

R4511:


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, that design is quite different. The motor is oriented in reverse of the SC saw and the belt is a good deal longer as well.

Actually, they did not come through and I have already sent the saw back. I've had the review written up for a bit, but there was a moratorium on new LJs memberships. I talked to Steel City on 1.3.11. I was promised a call back that is obviously never coming.

With the reviews on Grizzly's customer service, I'm leaning that way even more each day.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

"shouldn't that motor mount bolt have a washer on it ?"

Probably … It came as you see it. (Other than the shorter belt that is on there.) There is a washer, lock washer, nylon nut combo on the other side of the bolt.

knotscott - Here is a better picture of the motor/trunnion assembly.

Front of the saw is to the right, back is to the left.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in the midst of putting my Steel City together. I got the cast iron wings and top instead. I noticed a little bit of play in the belt as well. I'm going to try to adjust the tension since it is not terribly loose. But out of curiosity if I need to return it, did you have to pick up the shipping bill to send it back?


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Fortunately, I kept the styrofoam packaging, so I took it back apart and put everything back in it's place. The box was toast, but it didn't matter. It's very tightly packed. My memory is a bit photographic, so it was easier to disassemble and repackage than it was to unpack and assemble. Pilot (same freight company that dropped it) came and picked it up. Amazon arranged the return shipping. I did not pay for it. I just called Amazon, told them what the problem was, let them know the manufacturer has no solution and they took care of it.

Steel City could learn a lot from Amazon on customer service.


----------



## adrocker (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been seriously debating the 35990C but I have a really hard time buying something I can't poke and prod. Thanks for the review. I actually e-mail Steel City last week for the possibility of a fence upgrade and if they had a distributor closer to my area. On the website the closest they have is a four hour drive away. As of yet I've had no response. I guess that's a good indication of their customer support.

Nonetheless, cso, please let me know how your saw goes.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

What mess. Hope you locate a saw


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I don't have it together yet, (no wings or fence attached, just the cabinet and the base are together), so after adjusting the motor down to increase belt tension, (which really didn't do much of anything, as the tension relies on the weight of the motor) I threw a blade on and turned it on. I tried the nickel test first and it failed miserably on start up. The second time it stayed, but as it was running the nickel was rolling and dancing everywhere. As you turn it off the motor would move up and create a disturbing noise. Thanks for the heads up ThebossQ, as I am fortunate not to be in too far with the assembly. I will be getting on the phone with Amazon later today and back it goes!
I also have the new Ridgid R4512 and it passes the nickle test everytime, and is much smoother. I realize it has its shortcomings with stamped steel wings, but maybe they'll come out with an after-market wing kit or something. It's a fine saw for the price, and my power supply to my detached garage limit my choices to 15 amp or less equipment. I think I will stay with that.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

As you turn it off the motor would move up and create a disturbing noise.

Exactly what I was experiencing. As everything began winding down, all of a sudden, the motor would lurch upward and the saw would, more or less, slam to a halt. Since the only leverage to pull itself upward would be provided by the belt, that's how I concluded the pulleys are probably misaligned. If not, then there is something else very wrong.

Imagine that happening every time you turn off the saw. Exactly how long do you think the saw would last? Not long enough.

Grizzly's G0715P is looking really good right now.


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow … thanks for the post. I thought these looked slick at a woodshow. Good warning for all.


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

TheBossQ;

Thanks for such a great review. Direct and to the point. I would love a new cabinet saw but for one being on S.S. disability dosen't allow for much spending. I could not believe the picture showing a "two piece?" rail?

Hopefully one thing you and CSO do when you sent/send back your saws is to rate it via Amazon so others could know before hand and perhaps make a better judgement as to buy or not. I for one read peoples reviews and consider the ratings generally when making a purchase for tools and equipment. I live in the North GA Mountains and have to travel such a long distance to see big ticket items up close the reviews really help in decision making.

Again, great review and don't forget to put your location where you are … nice to know if you would be a nighbor or someone could help finding a deal for you maybe on a new saw.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting the review, and sorry for the bad experience. As others have said, it certainly LOOKS like a well made saw, but if it doesn't do the job, then it doesn't do the job. Hope you get a good one soon.


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey bad deal, Boss. I had similar problems with the first TS I bought, and lack of customer service from where I bought it. It's a really bad feeling after spending so much hard earned money, not to mention time on troubleshooting, only to be treated like a know nothing idiot.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

Time is the biggest issue….could have been actually making something instead of fiddling around with missing bolts/nuts/washers, etc. Weekends are the only time I have to do these things, and I feel that this weekend was basically wasted. What is also unfortunate is that this table saw met all of my specs on paper (cast iron, cabinet mounted trunnions, mobile base, under 15 amps for the motor, a reputable brand and a decent dust collection plan). I wish that in addition to the monetary refund, I could get a refund on my valuable weekend time as well!


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Um, I just got an imported Grizzly saw and it was almost perfect out of the box. Care to revisit that blanket statement there, Charlie? (Nah, just kidding! I know you will never admit that quality products can be made overseas and that crap can be made here in the good ole' USofA!)


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My 22124 and other Steel City hybrids had a small thick spring behind that motor that helped with belt tension in addition to just motor weight. The spring had come loose during shipping on mine, and I read of a few others that had similar issue. Is there any chance that there's a spring missing on this one?


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

There are no springs on this one. In the picture I included just a few posts up, you will see what *looks* like a pivot point in the trunnion (just above and to the right of where the motor is mounted). However, it does not pivot. On the opposite side (unviewable) is a keyway that is machined into the trunnion and the large pin. A key is inserted and that is what sets those two pieces of the trunnion assy in their relative fixed positions.


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Boss. I'm sure it's slim comfort, but I think your experience and cso's may have just saved me an expensive and frustrating few days.


----------



## gatosailor (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 3 Steel City tools (saw, mortiser, and planer) purchased from a local distributor that have all worked very well.

Apparently the Delta crew that started SC are no longer involved. (They are working with General to set up their TN distribuition center.) Word is they left because they did not agree with the direction of the company relative to the cost/profit/quality balance.

My local distributor no longer speaks highly of SC. Instead, he describes a dramatic decline in quality which is clearly reflected in this discussion.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll echo what cuttwice said. You saved me $679.99, as I was about to order this saw before seeing your review.

I do most of my woodworking in the winter months, it seems, and on those mornings I typically raise the temp of my shop from, perhaps, 15 degrees F up to 60 degrees F in a short period of time. I don't know what that does to a cast iron top, but it can't be good (my current TS is a cheapie aluminum top). So I was going to order the granite top.

There are some quality problems I can live with, but your review identified some I cannot. I think this comment convinced me the Steel City is not for me:

"Here you can see the locating pins. These slide into a couple holes drilled in the bottom of the table. They do a good job of poorly locating the table."

This website rocks. I appreciate all you guys.


----------



## JeremyM (Jan 25, 2011)

Great review on what seems to be a bad saw, thanks for posting


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review BossQ. Looks like you have saved some LJ's some money and wasted time. Jerry


----------



## bobjuanbro (Feb 7, 2012)

Steel City 35990G: I recently purchased this item Jan 2012, I ordered the cast iron model from Lowes and it was back ordered for a couple of months. (even though their websight didn't indicate such). The day it was supposed to be delivered at the store (10 days later) I found out it was back ordered. I ordered the upgrade Granite top and it came in within a week. Lowes gave me $50 off on it so all is well. 
It needed some adjusting out of the box but only what you would expect. I did have loosen the guide posts and use a bar clamp to pull one of the granite wings in tight before securing the bolts but other wise it was easier than building a gas grill. Elected to replace the power cord with a longer one and wired it for 240V which was also easy. Wiring diagram is inside the motor elec. box. The belt tension was fine. And as for the nickel test: I had an old nickel in my pocket that would barely stand up with the machine turned off. It stood up while running no problem. this a smooth running machine. I have had had one problem and that is with the riving knife staying put. I just removed it for now, as I'm not used to having one anyway.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

i am shopping for a new TS and ran across an ad for a granite top saw and was wondering about the performance of a granite top vs steel top…......but after reading this review, i think it is a moot point.


----------

